# Is my SD card done for?



## Kirch21 (Jun 18, 2011)

So my phone all of the sudden stopped detecting my SD card. I tried to mount it with a cable and got nothing. I tried to format it through recovery and it gave me an error. I put it in an SD card adapter, and into my Mac's SD card slot and it doesn't even show up on my desktop. Anything I can do?

Thanks


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

if multiple devices are not recognizing it chances are its done for...


----------



## Kirch21 (Jun 18, 2011)

Bummer lol. any chance its covered by verizon?


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Haha.. no... I do not think they cover the SDCard... is it a new device or is the device older... if its relatively new you could always call and complain and see if they will exchange it


----------



## perfoliate (Jun 10, 2011)

A friend of mine had a droid x and went into a verizon store with a bad sd card, they promptly pulled a 32 gb out of a thunderbolt and gave it to him no questions asked. Good luck


----------



## CaptTrips (Jun 10, 2011)

When I told them mine wouldn't mount (on a less than a month old phone), they told me they wouldn't cover it based on they can't control what I have hooked to it (ie, making sure the drivers were installed etc). I walked out halfway through his BS. I bet you have luck based on which store you go to, the age and such.

As bad as this is and sounds, its much easier to just get the one you want for yourself...


----------



## tet (Jul 24, 2011)

Kirch21 said:


> So my phone all of the sudden stopped detecting my SD card. I tried to mount it with a cable and got nothing. I tried to format it through recovery and it gave me an error. I put it in an SD card adapter, and into my Mac's SD card slot and it doesn't even show up on my desktop. Anything I can do?
> 
> Thanks


It's possible, with some fun command line help, to coax the card into working status again. I had this happen to me twice with the 8 gig card that came with my D2. The first time it took me about an hour of work on my pc to get it functioning again, and then a little more time to recover the data I wanted. The second time it happened I did the exact same thing, but then just replaced the card with another 8 gig. The original card still works, but I only occasionally use it in my camera. So I imagine not being used constantly helps it live a little longer.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

titanium media sync is deff a good app to have for situations like this. i know yall are on the new card convo now. but just in case u lost alot of stuff. once u get ur new card and have alot on it. i recommend this app. i keep hearing about sdcards dying all the time now. so i picked it up for $3.44 and now all my stuff is backed up.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> titanium media sync is deff a good app to have for situations like this. i know yall are on the new card convo now. but just in case u lost alot of stuff. once u get ur new card and have alot on it. i recommend this app. i keep hearing about sdcards dying all the time now. so i picked it up for $3.44 and now all my stuff is backed up.


yeah I don't use the app .. but I do make a backup of my SDCard once a week on my external hdd... a backup of anything is always a good thing


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

JsinLegacy said:


> yeah I don't use the app .. but I do make a backup of my SDCard once a week on my external hdd... a backup of anything is always a good thing


true ya. either way would work. i guess doing the sdcard like u did is prob a bit quicker.


----------

